# Aqua-Line  N  Black-Tied



## Monique_MAC (May 26, 2006)

hey guys! well here are some pictures i took like 2days ago...yes, i'm aware that i'm lazy!...otherwise i would have posted it the same day!..lol.....


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 26, 2006)

God I just love when you post!!! Your work is always amazing! <3 it!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 26, 2006)

u always have beautiful looks, the aqualine is very vivd in color makes ur eyes pop. this look feels like a bright yet smokey..... sexy..... smoldering eyes... lol if that makes any sense...


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (May 26, 2006)

your skin is _flawless. this is sooo hot. <3


----------



## RavenHairChick (May 26, 2006)

You always manage to have the perfect looking nude lips without having it wash you out!


----------



## bottleblack (May 26, 2006)

The eyes are so so so awesome!


----------



## Juneplum (May 26, 2006)

have i mentioned that i adore your fotd's?!?!?! FABULOUS!


----------



## LipstickChick (May 26, 2006)

That's incredible looking!  What a fabulous shot of color (I wish I could wear colors like that!)!

Gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (May 26, 2006)

looks very pretty


----------



## colormust (May 26, 2006)

ok i have a question...did you just use the f/l on your lid then went from there? i have always just used them as liners .

love all your fotds...great work


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 26, 2006)

Great FOTD! I might have to "borrow" this look. I would love to see this look with your eyes closed to see how you blended it!


----------



## hotti82 (May 26, 2006)

Sexy sexy!!


----------



## Bowker2 (May 26, 2006)

i wish you would post all day and all night! soo flawless


----------



## Glitziegal (May 26, 2006)

Wow That is stunning.  I just got Aqualine today.  Now I'm excited about using it.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 26, 2006)

This is absolutely gorgeous! I went to get Aqualine last night, but they were out


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 26, 2006)

the eyes are oh so hot!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 26, 2006)

I am at a loss for words


----------



## asteffey (May 26, 2006)

looks awesome as usual


----------



## Pink_minx (May 26, 2006)

wooo that color is awsome.  your looks are always flawless.  very pretty!


----------



## litlaur (May 26, 2006)

wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## LineausBH58 (May 26, 2006)

HOW do you get your colors to look sooo matte.. while shiny?????i love this on you...


----------



## CaptainMac (May 26, 2006)

Stunning.  The eyes are fabulous and the lips and cheeks go perfectly with them.


----------



## MACActress (May 26, 2006)

That is amazing. The colors are beautiful!


----------



## KhoOoDi (May 26, 2006)

OMG,So pretty ..... nice colors!!!


----------



## sTaRRYeYeD (May 26, 2006)

VERY VERY PRETTY!!! i SWEAR YOU HAVE LiKE THEE CUSTEST FACE EVER!!! HA HA HA. . . iT REMiNDS ME OF A DOLL!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (May 26, 2006)

I love it.


----------



## kissmyapple (May 26, 2006)

You look so amazing! I wish i was brave enough to wear brighter colors


----------



## Pinklady77 (May 26, 2006)

Another amazing job


----------



## Monique_MAC (May 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colormust* 
_ok i have a question...did you just use the f/l on your lid then went from there? i have always just used them as liners .

love all your fotds...great work_

 

thanx hun!.....LIQUID LAST LINERS are very hard to work with as an e/s...aka "applying it ONLY to lid..not all over the lid!"...because it can crack/crease/look like a f-ing cake!..lol...u have to apply a very thin coat/layer of it on...or else it looks REAL CAKEY.....*mmmm cake*..but u don't wanna look like one! lol....so be careful when using FLUID LINER/LIQUID LAST LINER.....


THANX 4 ALL THE COMMENTS....*LUV YAH GUYS!*
-MON!QUE-


----------



## Brianne (May 26, 2006)

That's hot!


----------



## devin (May 26, 2006)

your looks are always fly! i love it!!


----------



## ruby_soho (May 26, 2006)

Girl your makeup is always fabulous! This looks amazing, the eye closeup looks surreal!


----------



## bellaetoile (May 27, 2006)

oh my god. because of you, i now MUST go get aqualine. that is seriously one of the prettiest eye combos i have ever seen. GREAT work!


----------



## theleopardcake (May 27, 2006)

one word: amazing.


----------



## slvrlips (May 27, 2006)

I have a question 
Are the FLL'S hard to apply on lids?
I want to test it out but I'm nervous I'll look like a clown 
lol


----------



## coachkitten (May 27, 2006)

That is soooooo gorgeous!  I think that is the best eye makeup I have seen on here!  I love, love, love it!  The contrast between the colors is awesome!  I am going to have to get aqualine now!!


----------



## myrifle (May 27, 2006)

wow that is BEAUTIFUL. You look great all the time! i wish i had the guts to wear something that bright


----------



## mellz (May 27, 2006)

LOVE that color! Very pretty


----------



## veilchen (May 27, 2006)

Aqualine looks so amazing with your dark eyes - very pretty!


----------



## 2_pink (May 27, 2006)

Girl you are gorgeous!!! I love it.


----------



## Rank_as (May 27, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Chrissi (May 27, 2006)

I *NEED* Aqualine in my life!


----------



## ColdNovember (May 27, 2006)

amazing!!!!


----------



## Cris_gonc (May 27, 2006)

Stunning look! Acqualine is really an amazing colours and u are great when u make up yourself... really beautiful!


----------



## iiifugaziii (May 28, 2006)

HOLY MOLY THAT IS FREAKIN HOT!!!!! Fantastic work AND it looks perfect on you!


----------



## Azzura (May 28, 2006)

wow, huge lemming for aqualine now. I couldn't decide between that and blue herizon and went with blue herizon. Aqualine looks gorgeous on you. You should do a tutorial for this look so we can see how you worked the liquidlast/ were able to blend it so well.


----------



## MacVirgin (May 28, 2006)

You look so gorgeous!!


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 28, 2006)

diorwhore, you are so gorgeous it's sick. i love your work.amazing!!!!


----------



## MelodyKat (May 28, 2006)

oooooh this is sooo HOT!


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 28, 2006)

That looks GORGEOUS...but I bet getting that much of the liquid last liners off was a bitch, haha.


----------



## samway (May 28, 2006)

this is amazingly beautiful!! I love every part of this look. What brush do you use to apply the c/b? Its gorgeous!!


----------



## Pushpa (May 29, 2006)

you look beautiful as always i love the way you blend yoru highlight and crease 

and now i am sad we haven't had the aqualine since the day they came out hahahaha


----------



## Shavwi (May 29, 2006)

I looove the eyes on you! I oficially *need* aqualine!


----------



## dearstars (May 29, 2006)

Joining in with everyone else- love the eyes!!


----------



## kaysd99 (May 29, 2006)

Wow! That looks great! That colour looks amazing on you!


----------



## VertDeGris (Jun 17, 2006)

Beautiful !
I stole your idea, but use teal pigment instead


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 17, 2006)

That's sooo vibrant, it almost looks photoshopped.


----------



## redeemer494 (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRETTYEVILEYEZ* 
_



_

 
I am so amazed that this simple look came out so beautiful! You have talent!


----------



## jessrose (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok I have to get aqualine now!! Of course I know it won't look as good on me, but a girl has to try! You remind me of a young, beautiful Priscilla Presley


----------



## sasse142 (Jun 17, 2006)

absolutely beautiful........my friend just bought me Aqualine (got it today) I'll have to try this look


----------



## kimb (Jun 18, 2006)

kick ass!!! did you apply the aqualine all over the lid?


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 18, 2006)

This is my most favorite FOTD EVER!!!  I just love this look!  Sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Cleopatra (Jun 18, 2006)

Your eyes look sooooooooooooooooooooo hot in this.  I absolutely love it!


----------



## annaleigh (Jun 18, 2006)

your looks are insanely gorgeous!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 18, 2006)

I completely LOVE this look. I LOVE aqualine!  I use the Liquidlasts for a base all of the time- they are fantastic!!!


----------



## honyd (Jun 19, 2006)

u have to have to havvvveeeeeee to do a tut one day... u photos are always so nyce!!!.. ur application is beautiful!!!


----------



## SingleWinged (Jun 20, 2006)

This is soooo gorgeous!! I have to ask, what brush do you use when you are working on your crease? It always perfectly blends to your highlight shade!


----------



## m1zz_sh0rty (Jun 20, 2006)

I think I'm drooling.  I can't stop staring at it.  It's amazing.  I love you :hump:


----------



## Katura (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm in love.lust.love with this.


----------



## makeuplover (Jun 22, 2006)

girl your fotds are amazing..love it!


----------



## enchantress (Oct 14, 2006)

That is absolutely stunning! I'm going to try that look myself!!


----------



## oh.im.icy (Oct 14, 2006)

i think you just convinced me to go buy aqualine haha


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 14, 2006)

Aqualine looks so bright on top of Black Tied.Im gonna try this one out


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 14, 2006)

wow, beautiful color


----------



## ccarp001 (Oct 14, 2006)

wow! i love this look!


----------



## danabanayna (Oct 14, 2006)

WOW!  The eyes are beautiful!


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Oct 14, 2006)

Wooooooooooooow

STUNNNNNNING & Very Very SEXY .. I wish if u can post a TUT on this GORGEOUS Look plz 

Thnx hon.


----------



## Katura (Oct 14, 2006)

I lovelovelove this!

stealing it for tonight!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 14, 2006)

That looks SO cool! I love it! I bet that Aqualine was a bitch to get off from all over your eyelid though, haha.


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 14, 2006)

this is waaaaaaaaaay hott. love the colors and your skin looks so fresh


----------



## KJam (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow - just wow! This is gorgeous!


----------



## MACFreak (Oct 17, 2006)

so gonna try black tied and aqualine 2gether now.Pretty


----------



## maggysfbayb (Oct 17, 2006)

You have a great skin and I liKe your MU a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Beautiful!


----------



## a914butterfly (Oct 17, 2006)

that looks really nice!!


----------



## ms_douchebag (Oct 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_u always have beautiful looks, the aqualine is very vivd in color makes ur eyes pop. this look feels like a bright yet smokey..... sexy..... smoldering eyes... lol if that makes any sense...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I totally agree with this! It's very unique, and you look incredible!


----------



## courtneycakes (Oct 17, 2006)

Beautiful! 
Dang girl your eyebrows are perfect!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 18, 2006)

GORGEOUS! im definitely going to try this sometime!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 23, 2006)

This is HOT!   Tell me what brush did you use for this application?

Love it.  Gonna try it 4 sure!!!


----------



## stacey (Oct 23, 2006)

That color is so bold, i love it!


----------



## Ksstavros (Oct 24, 2006)

Who would have thought those colors together could like so beautiful as you made them!!


----------



## Liyah (Oct 27, 2006)

the colors look gorgeous on you!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Oct 28, 2006)

I love the colors


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Nov 3, 2006)

I keep coming back to this FOTD as it is my absolute fav!  Thanks!  So gorgeous.  *faints*


----------



## BlueRose (Nov 3, 2006)

Amazing.....love it...thank u so much for this look..hope there is a tut!


----------

